# Question on Building Cages



## akatennant (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in the process of building a lean-to contraption to hang my cages to the side of my building (outside).  I'm attaching six triangles, every three feet, down the side of my building.  Then, I'll run some OSB on top of the triangles and shingle it.  Then, I'm going to hang my cages underneath, around shoulder level.  I'm brand new to this.  I'll probably have around ten cages.  What's the best way to deal with all the poop?  I know how bad it can be if you design something without thinking everything through.  Anybody have any ideas?

By the way, I'll be raising NZ/California hybrids for meat production.

Any other tips would be great.  I ordered Storey's guide to raising rabbits and hope to have it read soon.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jun 29, 2011)

A few ideas would be to either put worm beds under the cages, or shovel out the manure weekly or put slant boards with gutters that drain into buckets. 

Shannon


----------



## akatennant (Jun 29, 2011)

The worm beds sounds interesting.  What exactly is that?


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jun 29, 2011)

Raising worms in beds under the cages to compost the rabbit poo. You can sell the worms,  and the compost that is created by the worms eating the rabbit poo. I don't do this, but if you google "vermicomposting" or "raising worms in rabbit manure" I am sure you will find lots of info.

Shannon


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 29, 2011)

I just built someting similiar to what you described.  I am going to put a wire "floor" under the cage that will allow the urine to pass through and funnel the manure into a gutter into a bucket.


----------



## akatennant (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 2, 2011)

I used 4x8 sheets of plastic that I got from the hardware scrap yard...Just temporary for now...I have to rinse it twice a day or the poo gets stuck to it...I once took a hose in and freaked out one of the rabbits,so I don't do that anymore...I would use barn tin if done again and try a gutter or cut a piece of pvc and make a strainer to separate the droppings........Just make sure you have a way to rinse the tin if you go that route......HTH


----------

